# Crash..;help with contact info



## ArmySlowRdr (Aug 7, 2004)

Some alluded to a Giant Crash Replacement Program. I cannot find mention of it On Giant's website.

Anyway it took over 4 years of owning a Yakima roof rack for it to happen but I finally destroyed a bike at a parking garage in a moment of forgetfulness. OCR1 bike with 40 rides and 975 miles totally destroyed---frame broken in 3 pieces.

McCully's Bikes here in Honolulu was like tough luck---no such thing as a Giant Crash Replacement Program. They were not even decent enough to order up an OCR1 frame instead offering to sell me a cheap OCR3.

Needless to say I found myself at Bike Shop Hawaii and got a nice deal on an 04 Allez Elite triple alum...

...But if Giant has a crash replacement program I'll pay for a discounted frame and transfer the components myself or have a bud do it---especially if it means making McCully's do their friggin' job....And I'll have 2 road bikes---albeit similar  

So who's got the scoop and an email contact for Giant so I can snitch on a lazy dealer---if in fact that's the case??


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

There is a thread in the archives about Giant's crash program... IIRC, you get a new frame discounted 15% off retail... (Not much of a discount is it?)


----------

